# Old Traynor PA Speakers On Kijiji $100



## Guest (Dec 14, 2017)

Traynor PA Speakers | Performance & DJ Equipment | Pembroke | Kijiji


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Now THAT, is a much better deal than the other one. Those speakers don't have the look, but they sound better then the bumper-era 4x X towers.

I used to cottage /camp up that way.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2017)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Now THAT, is a much better deal than the other one. Those speakers don't have the look, but they sound better then the bumper-era 4x X towers.
> 
> I used to cottage /camp up that way.


If they were a little bigger you could stay in the speaker.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

There was a larger model - 2x15 plus mid-high horn - after that one. I could fit my whole family in there (uncomfortably).... alternatively they make a nice prefab outhouse.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Vintage (1972) Traynor YSC 8 Speaker | Amps & Pedals | St. Catharines | Kijiji

Remeber the earliest p/a speaker columns from Traynor, Shure, etc? 4x8, 6x8, 4x12 - they actually worked pretty well at the time. 

And then there wre the 4x12's lolipops ..............


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> Vintage (1972) Traynor YSC 8 Speaker | Amps & Pedals | St. Catharines | Kijiji
> 
> Remeber the earliest p/a speaker columns from Traynor, Shure, etc? 4x8, 6x8, 4x12 - they actually worked pretty well at the time.
> 
> And then there wre the 4x12's lolipops ..............


The pre-bumper era were alright (a little lean in the extremes, but that's why they had high-fill horns you could stack on top). Those 4x8s are not worth anywhere close to $190 each - see the other kijiji alert thread for a pair of them + YVM head for my detailed comments, but I paid 100 for a pair of working 4x12 towers not so long ago. Check the speakers, the later ones are horribly bad.

https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/kijiji-old-traynor-reverb-pa-325.182561/


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> The pre-bumper era were alright (a little lean in the extremes, but that's why they had high-fill horns you could stack on top). Those 4x8s are not worth anywhere close to $190 each - see the other kijiji alert thread for a pair of them + YVM head for my detailed comments, but I paid 100 for a pair of working 4x12 towers not so long ago. Check the speakers, the later ones are horribly bad.
> 
> https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/kijiji-old-traynor-reverb-pa-325.182561/


IIRC some mix of the speakers had whizzer cones for that high-end 

And I agree - there's not a lot of value in old p/a stuff unless you're nostalgic. There's a lot of passive stuff being sold cheap as people convert to active systems.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> IIRC some mix of the speakers had whizzer cones for that high-end
> 
> And I agree - there's not a lot of value in old p/a stuff unless you're nostalgic. There's a lot of passive stuff being sold cheap as people convert to active systems.


For rock n roll, whizzer cones would normally be enough (there's not much above 10kHz for rock music), the later periods didn't even have that though. I was nostalgic so I bought them for the cabs, gutted them and made some real kickers out of them

Had some real loud shows in there:



























Had some real loud shows in there.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> Vintage (1972) Traynor YSC 8 Speaker | Amps & Pedals | St. Catharines | Kijiji
> 
> Remeber the earliest p/a speaker columns from Traynor, Shure, etc? 4x8, 6x8, 4x12 - they actually worked pretty well at the time.
> 
> And then there wre the 4x12's lolipops ..............



Thos lollipos bring back some fond memories. Our keyboard player had two of those back in the early 70's. Loud as hell !!!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> For rock n roll, whizzer cones would normally be enough (there's not much above 10kHz for rock music), the later periods didn't even have that though. I was nostalgic so I bought them for the cabs, gutted the
> 
> Had some real loud shows in therem and made some real kickers out of them:
> 
> ...


That's awesome!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

marcos said:


> Thos lollipos bring back some fond memories. Our keyboard player had two of those back in the early 70's. Loud as hell !!!


Yeah they were the cats ass then. For that outdoor show we rented the p/a - 4 of those cabs and a big Traynor tube head - lots of volume. I remember I was playing my Hagstrom into an Echolette, a GBX Preamp, a Silvertone 1484 and a homemade 2x12 cab.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> For rock n roll, whizzer cones would normally be enough (there's not much above 10kHz for rock music), the later periods didn't even have that though. I was nostalgic so I bought them for the cabs, gutted the
> 
> Had some real loud shows in therem and made some real kickers out of them:
> 
> ...


Nice space. Where is that if I might ask ?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Nice space. Where is that if I might ask ?


Polyhaus _was _in the Carlaw Industrial building (Carlaw and Gerrard) in Toronto. It no longer exists.



allthumbs56 said:


> That's awesome!


Thanks!

That weird room there stage right was the studio. A septagon symetrical on the listening axis with no parallel surfaces aside from floor/ceiling. Miss that room so hard (I was too busy to do much recording there). The wood upper deck was the FoH mix position / DJ booth / A/V loft generally.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> Yeah they were the cats ass then. For that outdoor show we rented the p/a - 4 of those cabs and a big Traynor tube head - lots of volume. I remember I was playing my Hagstrom into an Echolette, a GBX Preamp, a Silvertone 1484 and a homemade 2x12 cab.


Old school equippement, nothing like it except the weight, the size.lol


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Polyhaus _was _in the Carlaw Industrial building (Carlaw and Gerrard) in Toronto. It no longer exists.


Dang! I thought that was your"studio-from-scratch",GG.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I have a single twelve Traynor cab like the ones featured in th OP. Paid $20. It does sound good, as you say. Again, excellent protection on a portable unit.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> Dang! I thought that was your"studio-from-scratch",GG.


It was; the room off to the side. I needed to do the shows in the venue portion to pay the rent (that mostly worked, surprisingly, even managing to keep it affordable and actually pay bands).... which meant I didn't get to record much. Just jams and a few demos.... which I still have to mix actually. Will get on that as soon as done the project I'm working on now.


Aren't those 2x12+horns tho?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> It was; the room off to the side. I needed to do the shows in the venue portion to pay the rent (that mostly worked, surprisingly, even managing to keep it affordable and actually pay bands).... which meant I didn't get to record much. Just jams and a few demos.... which I still have to mix actually. Will get on that as soon as done the project I'm working on now.
> 
> 
> Aren't those 2x12+horns tho?


Cool! Nice gig. Yeah, the OP is two twelve, mine is one twelve. Shorter in height. I have loved those cabs since the first time I saw one. So functional.


----------

